# July Photo Contest



## Ivyacres

Ellejee has chosen the theme for this month,* '**Puppy Gotcha Day' .*

Whether your pup was 8 weeks or 8 years old it was a special day when your fur baby came home, share a pic.:smile2: 

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, July 23rd.


Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the contest.
 As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.
We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners.


----------



## IntheWillows

After a 3 hours drive home, we went to the store to pick up a few things and it was pretty exhausting for this guy. He slept through several "omg look how cute" and "awwws" from people in the store.


----------



## drew510

*Piper's Gotcha Day*

Hard to choose as I had a few good ones. This is my son giving Piper some loves.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

10 hour drive from Maryland to Kalamazoo Michigan. The pic is the next morning after the drive home (13 Hours) waiting for her next meal. The stuffed dog was to help keep the food bowl from moving as she ate :grin2:

Edit, Tried to take out the 2nd pic of the one on the bed as I meant to only attach one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Maggie's Voice*-I removed the 2nd picture for you.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Ken and Wayne laughed at yellow ribbon boy when he took a toy and ran across the room shaking it. This is the puppy they chose for me and he is still quite mischievous and very active at almost 11 years old. Chuckanut's Whale of a Tale, Jonah, has been my constant companion since I picked him up in 2008.


----------



## Peri29

Unfair((( Perry was a 5-6 months old giant bear when we found her............


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Peri29 said:


> Unfair((( Perry was a 5-6 months old giant bear when we found her............




Ellejee has chosen the theme for this month, 'Puppy Gotcha Day' .

*Whether your pup was 8 weeks or 8 years old it was a special day when your fur baby came home, share a pic. *

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, July 23rd.


Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the contest.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.
We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners.


----------



## aesthetic

I can't believe how quickly life has gone since we brought Kaizer home - this picture is 4 years old! I was 14, about to start my sophomore year of high school. Now I'm 18 and about to start my sophomore year of college. Kaizer was 8 weeks old in the picture and now he's 4 (which is just crazy to think about!).


----------



## my4goldens

A year ago this month we brought baby Tru home. He helped heal my husbands broken heart after we suddenly lost our Tugg in March. This was the day we picked him up.


----------



## kwhit

Chance’s first night home. He wanted to be outside, so I brought his bed outside on our patio. Sat with him until he was ready to come inside. He had only been with us an hour or so, but look at that smile. He knew...I knew, too. We were already connected. We still are...

Miss you, Chance. Love you forever...


----------



## Peri29

This was the first night when I met my Peri / Perry.( the one with big head & smile) My bear, my golden potatoe, my café de paris, my cream caramel. I will always remember the dim & golden moon lights of the coffee shop the night I met her . They were already closed and was waiting for us to pick her up. 

My Perry was tracked on the street by a family friend. He thought that she was the golden of the coffee shop that we mutually know because she basically embraced him when he called her out on the street as if she has known him since long time. It was almost midnight when we went to pick Perry up. She was later on adopted and abandoned together with her adoptor's first dog at a dog hotel. So, only after almost 9 months , I decided to adopt Perry personally which has been one of the best decision( maybe the only one ) I have ever made. She has been mine sunshine & moonlight since then. 
Perry was found on 05.03.2014 and her b-day is inserted as 29.10.2013 (republic day of Turkey)
I know the pictures are not of good quality and eligible to compete but I just wanted to make a serenade to my moonlight and if you don't mind of course with the great Captain Glenn Miller if the theme is "retro".

PS: The one in front is the Princess Bendis, the GR of the coffee shop. My petite Geisha, my beautiful pupetta.


----------



## turtle66

Lilly napping - she found her favorite spot in the garden right away...

that was pretty much 10 years ago


----------



## BrianO

Pippin, our ball crazy dog, and Lumos, our stick crazy pup, meeting in the front yard for the first time on March 10, 2019. The two are first cousins. We drove halfway across the country to get Lu and stayed in a motel somewhere between Texas and Indiana.


----------



## swishywagga

What a fantastic theme, looking forward to seeing all of the great entries!!.


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> What a fantastic theme, looking forward to seeing all of the great entries!!.



There are so many great entries already, keep them coming, we love seeing all the gotcha day pics.


----------



## Otter

Pebbles April 2012. The day we brought her home. We had her meet tough guy Barkley (R.I.P) in a local park.
A few days after this picture was taken, Barkley bit her on the head. He punctured her lower jaw and the top of her head - her head was in his mouth. She jumped on him and he over reacted...
The vet said we should be happy Barkley had the restraint to not kill her. From that day forward, she knew her boundaries with him.


----------



## Mde13004

Here is Leo's Gotcha day!! Definitely one of the best days of my life. Man I can not imagine life without him. So crazy to think he was once this small.


----------



## sophieanne

Ellejee - What an abolutely fantastic theme!!! Looking at these pictures and hearing the stories is an incredible trip down memory lane. I love the theme and the pics so much!!! The theme and the pics brings tears of happiness to my eyes. Thanks!


----------



## Brave

Lana's gotcha day was almost a year ago. Man time flies. There were a bunch of good ones to pick from (including the one where she decided she wanted to sleep IN her water bowl. And one where she fell asleep on my shoulder. But I think one of my favorites is this one. Look at that little peek-a-boo tongue! 









Not to enter but as a bonus cause Bear was perfect... this was from his gotcha day.


----------



## Ivyacres

Thanks to Ellejee for a great theme and to everyone submitting their pics. I love them all!!!


----------



## cwag

Here's baby Rukie at the breeders house the day we picked him up. Like everyone else I can't believe how fast two years have gone by.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Such a fun theme, great entries so far, looking forward to seeing many more.


----------



## GoldeninCT

First time home in his bed. We had a busy first day only had to drive 2 hrs to pick him up we also stopped at petco (to visit our family friend and his groomer) and the beach. It was late March but still snowing so he had fun playing in the snow as well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Really good theme! I'm going to have to go through all my day one pics and figure out which one to choose!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Definitely hard to choose - but this is one of my favourite pictures from the day I brought Shala home:


----------



## Kora2014

*Kora and Tessa*

Here is a picture of both Kora and Tessa on our trip home...5 years apart! My daughter Ella was on puppy duty both times!


----------



## Neeko13

We are not eligible, but here is Neeko & Molson s Gotchya day....8 1/2 weeks old...:x hard to believe they will be 7 in 2 mos. .:surprise:


----------



## Ivyacres

Sweet Girl said:


> Really good theme! I'm going to have to go through all my day one pics and figure out which one to choose!


Yes, me too.


----------



## Ivyacres

Neeko13 said:


> We are not eligible, but here is Neeko & Molson s Gotchya day....8 1/2 weeks old...:x hard to believe they will be 7 in 2 mos. .:surprise:
> 
> View attachment 818316



That pic is adorable, looks like you had your hands full with those two! Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Helo's Mom

Leo, Bud the goat, and my son in 1998. Leo was fascinated by the goats. The Leo years were exceptional. He left us in 2010.


----------



## Hilabeans

Teddy the fuzzy nugget on the drive home. He wasn't happy in the kennel, so he found a comfortable spot to sleep on the paper towels we brought to clean any messes up! Luckily we didn't need them  He's been entertaining us since March of last year <3


----------



## 3 goldens

Litter mates KayCee and Hunter, 8 weeks. Taken the day after we brought them home as it was dark and late when we got home. here KayCee is tormenting her brother as she always did---and he always took it in stride, all of his life.


----------



## 1oldparson

Here’s Ginger on her gotcha day, almost 6 1/2 years ago.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1

Luna was all tuckered out w/ her snuggle buddy twin. 

Thank goodness she never used that puppy pad next to the crate. It probably would've set potty training back weeks.


----------



## swishywagga

Really enjoying all the photos in this month's contest, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres

All the gotcha day pics and stories are great! There's still plenty of time to submit yours.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great "Gotcha Day" pictures, looking forward to seeing more. 



> Ellejee has chosen the theme for this month, 'Puppy Gotcha Day' .
> 
> Whether your pup was 8 weeks or 8 years old it was a special day when your fur baby came home, share a pic.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, July 23rd.
> 
> 
> Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the contest.
> As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.
> We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners.


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great "Gotcha Day" pictures, looking forward to seeing more.



There's time to enter before the contest closes on Tuesday July 23rd!


----------



## Jkram004

Mr. Moose with his moose


----------



## Deborus12

The day we brought him home, Dudley got out of the car, trotted over to a ball and brought it to us. Now that's a retriever!


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm loving all these photos.


----------



## IntheWillows

Deborus12 said:


> The day we brought him home, Dudley got out of the car, trotted over to a ball and brought it to us. Now that's a retriever!


Pardon me but can I squish him? Just once. I just need to squiiiiiish his wittle ears..


----------



## davmar77

Here's amber on that day just resting with me. End of April 2017.


----------



## BuddyTuckerLove33

This is the day we brought our Tucker home! Buddy(the big guy) was tolerating him at this point, but they would still snuggle like this up to the day we said goodbye to Buddy earlier this year... &#55358;&#56688;?


----------



## Ivyacres

It was love at first sight for our granddaughter when she held Honey on her gotcha day over 8 years ago.


----------



## Ivyacres

Just a reminder, there's plenty of time to share those Gotcha Day pics before the contest closes on the 23rd.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, hope to see more "Gotcha Day" pictures!



> Ellejee has chosen the theme for this month, 'Puppy Gotcha Day' .
> 
> Whether your pup was 8 weeks or 8 years old it was a special day when your fur baby came home, share a pic.
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, July 23rd.
> *
> 
> Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the contest.
> As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.
> We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners


----------



## swishywagga

Absolutely loving this month's theme, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Do you have a favorite "Gotcha Day" picture you'd like to share?

Great entries so far, looking forward to seeing more.......



> Ellejee has chosen the theme for this month, 'Puppy Gotcha Day' .
> 
> Whether your pup was 8 weeks or 8 years old it was a special day when your fur baby came home, share a pic.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, July 23rd.
> 
> 
> Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the contest.
> As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.
> We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winner


----------



## Kathi Ondus

*Bailey’s Gotcha Day*

Bailey came home at 8 weeks old on March 13, 2019. He’s such a sweetheart!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Kathi Ondus said:


> Bailey came home at 8 weeks old on March 13, 2019. He’s such a sweetheart!


He's adorable..........


----------



## cwag

It is going to be hard to pick from all these great pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

All great "Gotcha Day" entries, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Heart of Goldens

I don’t post much, but please allow me to introduce our Max and Lucy. The breeder couldn’t have done a better job selecting them for our family. They’ve been perfect for us since the day we brought them home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Heart of Goldens said:


> I don’t post much, but please allow me to introduce our Max and Lucy. The breeder couldn’t have done a better job selecting them for our family. They’ve been perfect for us since the day we brought them home.


Max and Lucy are precious, what a great picture!

Going to be so hard picking a favorite, I'll probably end up doing what I usually do and that is Vote for all of them......... 

And Thanks all for the severe case of puppy fever I now have.........


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Max and Lucy are precious, what a great picture!
> 
> Going to be so hard picking a favorite, I'll probably end up doing what I usually do and that is Vote for all of them.........
> 
> And Thanks all for the severe case of puppy fever I now have.........


Me too, they are all wonderful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Share your "Gotcha Day" picture!



> Ellejee has chosen the theme for this month, 'Puppy Gotcha Day' .
> 
> Whether your pup was 8 weeks or 8 years old it was a special day when your fur baby came home, share a pic.
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, July 23rd.*
> 
> 
> Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the contest.
> As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.
> We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners


----------



## Ivyacres

All the photos are great!


----------



## nadinenurse

*Two pictures. One puppy*

Good puppy and then typical puppy lol. OMG how do you rotate these so sorry


----------



## nadinenurse

I even tried to edit no good I am on my iPad uggh again apologies


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

nadinenurse said:


> I even tried to edit no good I am on my iPad uggh again apologies


I fixed them for you. 

Usually if a picture loads sideways or upside down, the size of it needs to be reduced. 

When you're attaching pictures from your computer or tablet, when you select the attachment icon-paperclip, a window opens up. Below the area where you browse to select the file then upload, there is a table. It lists what files are accepted and the size limit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

All great Gotcha Day entries so far, sure hope more are posted before the deadline on July 23rd.


----------



## nadinenurse

Highly appreciated


----------



## sophieanne

Nadine Nurse - who cannot relate to that picture ...of course I'm sure the puppy blames the older (very gorgeous) dog!


----------



## nadinenurse

The older , and thank you for the compliment, gets distressed when puppy is a paper carnivore.... it is as if he knows what is bad ... highly funny, older would go with me to work at nursing homes he has never ever had a aggressive or nipping bone in his body , puppy has been totally terribly nippy w him, and Sam never ever corrects puppy, ugh working on that.:0


----------



## sophieanne

Nadinenurse - My slightly older golden is the same with our young lab. He may not like what she does but he just watches and never makes a sound, even when she's nipping him. That's the loving nature of our goldens. One day these will be pleasant memories.


----------



## robertsonse11

On Ned's gotcha day, we took him straight to my parent's house so he could meet the matriarch of the family, Nell. He fell in love with her immediately and she learned to tolerate him. She passed away on Friday at 13.5 years old. She was one of the greatest. I still can't believe she's gone.


----------



## swishywagga

robertsonse11 said:


> On Ned's gotcha day, we took him straight to my parent's house so he could meet the matriarch of the family, Nell. He fell in love with her immediately and she learned to tolerate him. She passed away on Friday at 13.5 years old. She was one of the greatest. I still can't believe she's gone.


Very sorry for the loss of Nell, would you like me to add her name to the Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## allison07

Albus on his gotcha day 6/1/19


----------



## LynnC

Luna’s Gotcha Day, 12/23/2015


----------



## swishywagga

Photo taken almost 19 years ago so not as good quality, but here's Barnaby on his first day home.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1

LynnC said:


> Luna’s Gotcha Day, 12/23/2015


She really has to be one of the cutest puppies that I have ever seen.


----------



## sophieanne

I swear I'm going to put all the entry names on a piece of paper, tack it to the wall, close my eyes and throw a dart....these entries are so fantastic....every one deserves to win


----------



## Natalopolis

We took our Lando home on a very hot day in July last year, and he knew exactly what he needed to do to keep cool!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Natalopolis said:


> We took our Lando home on a very hot day in July last year, and he knew exactly what he needed to do to keep cool!


Great picture...........Lando is so cute.


----------



## robertsonse11

Yes, that would be wonderful! Thanks


----------



## robertsonse11

Barnaby in the laundry basket... so sweet. It's wonderful you still have that picture after all these years. It's easy to take for granted now that we have smartphones. 

Lando in the ice cooler is hilarious. Did he crawl in there on his own?


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie ready for 4th of July!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga

robertsonse11 said:


> Yes, that would be wonderful! Thanks


I have added your sweet Nell to The Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## Mjilaria

One of the first days we brought our favorite Tucker home ! Fun little 8-week nugget


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Do you have a favorite "Gotcha Day" picture you want to share? 

The last day to enter the July Photo Contest is Tuesday, July 23rd.


----------



## IrisBramble

I know i shouldn't add a 2nd picture but i can't help but add Rosie's gotcha day pic

This was right as we were getting in the car from the breeder. 8 weeks old and My son was holding her.
2nd pic is one the breeder sent of her at 6 weeks old she was the red collar. 

i still have all he pictures saved on my computer that the breeder sent me over the weeks of her litter growing up then after we chose her i have pictures of just her the last few weeks leading up to when we picked her up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying all the great pictures of the adorable pups and dogs on their "Gotcha Day".

*Hope to see more pictures before the deadline on Tuesday, July 23rd!*


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Enjoying all the great pictures of the adorable pups and dogs on their "Gotcha Day".
> 
> *Hope to see more pictures before the deadline on Tuesday, July 23rd!*


The pics are all so good!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Do you have a favorite "Gotcha Day" picture you want to share?



> Ellejee has chosen the theme for this month, 'Puppy Gotcha Day' .
> 
> Whether your pup was 8 weeks or 8 years old it was a special day when your fur baby came home, share a pic.
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, July 23rd.
> *
> 
> Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the contest.
> As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.
> We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners


----------



## Wjreedok

*Winston and Steve gotcha photo*

The boy’s meeting the Easter bunny at 4 months.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

All great "Gotcha Day" pictures!

Tuesday, July 23rd is the last day to submit a picture for the Contest, don't miss out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There's only a few days remaining to share your "Gotcha Day" picture. 

*Last day is Tuesday, July 23rd!
*



Ivyacres said:


> Ellejee has chosen the theme for this month,* '**Puppy Gotcha Day' .*
> 
> Whether your pup was 8 weeks or 8 years old it was a special day when your fur baby came home, share a pic.:smile2:
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, July 23rd.
> 
> 
> Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the contest.
> As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.
> We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar with his dad on the car ride home from the shelter.


----------



## sophieanne

I bet when Oscar got to his new home he became a very happy young fellow


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You still have time to enter the July Photo Contest. 

The deadline to submit your "Gotcha Day" picture is tomorrow-July, 23rd.........


----------



## SullivanP

We brought Sullivan home on June 26 this year. Here he is with my husband and our neighbors pup.


----------



## OscarsDad

sophieanne said:


> I bet when Oscar got to his new home he became a very happy young fellow


He_ is_ a very happy guy and fills up our hearts every day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Tomorrow*-Tuesday, July 23rd is the last day to submit your" Gotcha Day" picture.


----------



## Ivyacres

All these photos are so great, it will be hard to choose my favorites. There's a few hours left to enter the contest before it

closes later this afternoon. The voting poll will open shortly after that.


----------



## Brodys Rockies

*Brody - Gotcha Day!*

Brody on his gotcha day.


----------

